# School recommendations in Raleigh, NC



## Flatfish (Jan 30, 2015)

I have become interested in trying out some internal arts like Bagua or XingYi. I found two or three schools in the Raleigh Durham area that look decent but I wanted to see if anyone here could recommend a place. I am definitely interested in the martial side of things.


Thanks a bunch

F


----------



## Colin Barker (Feb 9, 2015)

Flatfish, I just moved to Raleigh/Cary area.  My background is in Gao Bagua primarily, but have had a good bit of northern shaolin and other styles.  If your still interested in Bagua let me know.  I live by Lake Johnson park and it's been great for practice so far.


----------



## Flatfish (Feb 10, 2015)

Thanks Colin, I sent you a pm.


----------

